# Sticky  Welcome- Guests!



## MillerTime

I've seen so many "guests" on here today it's not even funny. The board got back to normal today, as the deal brought back many posters but, during the entire days i've seen guests on our forums.... just wanted to say, don't be shy, register, introduce yourselfs and say hello! This place is much better when we actually know you and when you participate in our talks then just read them. So register and join the discussion!


----------



## Grangerx33

So true, I have been meaning to make a thread like this myself. We love new faces around here. Post up and have some fun.


----------



## Auggie

good thread MillerTime :cheers: Guests of the Pacers board: Register and join the fun, we wont bite


----------



## StephenJackson

Auggie said:


> good thread MillerTime :cheers: Guests of the Pacers board: Register and join the fun, we wont bite


Well...I might bite...a little. Haha, JK. So true, any guest reading this....REGISTER! We definitely want to hear your input. It's so easy to register to post here.


----------



## Knick Killer

Yeah come on! Join Pacers fans! We haven't had a new member in a while..we could always use some more posters.


----------



## Redeemed

Definately post on here guys we are trying to help this come back to life like it was back when.


----------

